

Stop Using Small Font Sizes - wyclif
https://explodie.org/writings/stop-using-small-font-size.html

======
claudius
It is addressed somewhat in the article, but the problem are not small font
sizes. The problem are absolute font sizes.

> An even better idea is not to set that at all, as most browsers default to
> 16px these days.

And this is the correct way to do it – use relative sizes, use vector graphics
and let the browser render it according to how the user wants it to be
rendered. Some people like 16px, for me, I find 10px plenty[0] and if I
someday get a decent screen, I’d probably like something at the order of 25px.
You shouldn’t have to change your website for that.

Of course, the author of that article thought that everybody should always be
happy with 18px, which is just as bad as 12px or 8px.

[0] 1440x900 on 14" on a laptop, so, yeah :|

